# WHO is the book of Hebrews adressed to?



## matthew11v25 (May 12, 2005)

Just wanting more opinions. Please be specific. 

It seems to me that the book is adressed to Jewish Christians, those in the visible church. So some are saved and some are not saved.

let me know what you think


----------



## Texas Aggie (May 12, 2005)

Hard to say. The common idea is that the book was written to the Jewish Christians who might have been thinking of returning to Judaism. I believe the book is adressed to us (non-Jewish Christians). The author goes through extreem detail describing the temple. I believe the Jews were aware of the temple practices, thus the detail for us.

The author also tells us of the change in the law as a result of Christ's attonement (priesthood changed made necessity in a change of the law... no need for a earthly high priest and animal sacrifices). Many Christians tend to ignore the book of Hebrews or relegate it to belonging only to Jews & Jewish converts. I belive the book has profound significance and should be studied by Christians carefully.

The book has a central theme of the "things pertaining to God" Ch 5 vs 7. It contrasts the differences between the old and new covenants. Interesting book to diligently study. I think it was written specifically for us.


----------



## kceaster (May 12, 2005)

The audience is Jewish converts. That does not mean it passes us by. But it gives a perspective we have to work to see. Not being Jewish, we need to understand where they are coming from, and only then can we see the meaning of this "sermon".

Many scholars believe that Deuteronomy and Hebrews are excellent books to be read side by side, and I agree.

If we don't understand where the audience is coming from, then we can't really understand the message.

In Christ,

KC


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 12, 2005)

Even a bit more specific - based on its Neo-Platonic Refution, it seems to be more directed to Hellenized Jews.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 12, 2005)

Hebrews! :bigsmile:


----------



## larryjf (May 12, 2005)

> Please be specific.


Hanini Bar A David
P.O Box 15 Main St.
Jerusalem, IL (Israel)


----------



## matthew11v25 (May 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by webmaster_
> Even a bit more specific - based on its Neo-Platonic Refution, it seems to be more directed to Hellenized Jews.



Interesting...Could you expand a little.


----------



## matthew11v25 (May 12, 2005)

Though I understand it may be to Jewish converts...it seems as though the letter is directed not exclusively to the elect. (6:4-6, 10:32)


----------



## larryjf (May 12, 2005)

> Though I understand it may be to Jewish converts...it seems as though the letter is directed not exclusively to the elect. (6:4-6, 10:32)


I don't think those verses suggest that the recipients of the letter are not elect. Especially as we read just a little past 6:6 at 6:9...
Though we speak in this way, yet in your case, beloved, we feel sure of better things--things that belong to salvation. 

10:32 simply says that when they were first "enlightened" they endured suffering.

As to the question of Hellenistic Jews being the audience, Hebrews does use Alexandrian phraseology and modes of thought (A. R. Faussett).
Also, all the OT quotations except for 10:30 and 13:5 were taken from the Hellenistic OT (Septuagint).


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 12, 2005)

Every NT book is written to the professing church. Each of them demonstrate the covenant community that has in it the lost and saved. That is why they are filled with warnings. Otherwise, there would be none since the elect are in fact really the elect and the letter would simply be written in the decreetive sense, hermeneutically speaking.

As for Neo-Platonism - the Neo-Platonist believed that the "One" had emanations that flowed down from the highest source of the one creating other lesser emanations of itself as it went further away from the source. Tier 1 would be angels. Tier 2 would be prophets (like Moses), etc. The writer of Hebrews, or if I may say, the preacher of the sermon of Hebrews begins by dispelling (for Hellenized Jewish Christians) the reality that Jesus is HIGHER than the angels, and that He is HIGHER than Moses, etc. He is dispelling Neo-Platonism and the Hellenistic paganism that would have been inherent in the people of the region.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 12, 2005)

I don't think _any_ NT letter is written with the assumption that only the elect are going to read it.


----------



## andreas (May 13, 2005)

To all of us.

"What i say unto you i say unto all".Mark 13:17

andreas.


----------



## matthew11v25 (May 13, 2005)

thanks for the replies.


----------



## crhoades (May 13, 2005)

I think Paul was writing/preaching to...


----------



## Puritanhead (May 13, 2005)

Hebrews 12:2!


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (May 13, 2005)

Alexandrian, Neo-Platonist, Polished Greek, mighty in the OT Scriptures, ---sounds like Apollos to me.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (May 13, 2005)

Luke writing for Paul...


----------

